# Snowshoe color?



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

I was lookin at going huntin on saturday here in the Sault. with the temps warming up and a possible rain storm hitting this week, i was wondering if the furs are still going to be white or if they will already shed out to brown. It would be nice if there was no snow on the ground and a bunch of white rabbits running around. what do you thing?


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

My guess is that they would still be white...but I'm not familiar with hunting them in that area.

I will say I've chased those white rabbits on bare ground before and it is a blast! Good luck if you go!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

They stay pretty much white through the end of the hunting season.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

They'll be white.


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

I hope so, that should make it "slightly" easer to harvest some. Not having dogs and just have to rely on seeing them in the bush.


----------



## christophermpollard (Mar 9, 2009)

What causes the change in color? is it the temperature where they just shed out their winter coat, or does it have to do with hours of day light and all that stuff?


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Hours of daylight.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm about a half hour south of the Soo, they will still be white. I'm hoping for the warm weather to continue so I can get out with my 22. It's been about 10 years since we had brown in the woods instead of snow still measured in feet by the end of March.


----------

